# Which one, E-Tec or Tohatsu 40hp?



## MOTS (Feb 26, 2009)

Which one? I have had 2 boats with Tohatsu in the past and both ran like new when I sold them. I am ordering a J16 Carolina Skiff with one of the motors and still undecided. I'm leaning towards the Tohatsu but I read alot of good things about the Evinrude E-tec also. Both are 2-stroke 2009 models as well as the boat. Yamaha is out because of only having 4-stroke 40hp models this year. 4-strokes ain't how I roll. Thanks in advance!


----------



## southern_pride (Feb 26, 2009)

Tohatsu, hands down. The E-Tec's are ok, but the two my buddies have (which both 50) are slower than my 40 tohatsu, even though they went and put top dollar stainless props and all. Save the money and buy a 'hatsu.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 27, 2009)

tohatsu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Strong and reliable!!!!!


----------



## RJY66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had a 90hp Etec for three years and am extremely pleased with it.  I don't think you will be sorry if you get one.  It is smooth, powerful, clean, and very easy on gas.  It starts up like a car even when it is cold.  No smoking, shuddering, or stalling.  As far as performance goes, it moves my boat at least as fast as the 100 hp conventional carbed Evinrude it replaced and uses about half the gas and probably less than half the oil.   Mine is programmed to use the synthetic oil and that is the way to go IMO.  It is more expensive, but it goes a long way.  You come out about the same money wise and I am told the motor runs better with it.  

If you decide you want one check with Custom Marine in Statesboro.  Back when I was looking, they had the best price.


----------



## jkkj (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had  a 40 hp e-tec for the past 3 years.Bought it new at Huggins marine in Albany. Very fast . Got it on a 1648 flatbottom.Haven't had any trouble out of it.Have been very pleased.Very good on gas. You might want to compare the weight of the motors,the e-tec has a heavy duty lower unit which makes it heavy.


----------

